# Pinched Nerves. Help?



## Uncle Mom (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone know here know anything about pinched nerves? What foods do you eat to make your muscles relax? On my left hand my ring finger and pointer finger is going numb, I'm having trouble typing and rolling cigarettes. I know it's my shoulder, I've had trouble with it before... but is there relief when you damage a muscle that bad? 

Then I am faced with the fact I may not be able to travel the way I want to anymore... Anyone have any ideas? Places to seek help?  PLEASE.

-UNCLE MOM

:sos:


----------



## cranberrydavid (Jan 24, 2011)

My first advice, be careful of any medical advice you get over the internet. 

Having said that, I'm 53 and have always been proud that I've never broken a bone I couldn't set myself. Now some of my old miscalculations are catching up with me, so I'll tell you what I do and you can take it for what it's worth.

For me it's really important to keep good muscle around all all my joints, but especially the ones I've screwed up in the past (that would be one shoulder, another knee, and the lower back). If I don't I'll get sharp shooting pains or numbness. I work out with light weights and short repetitions, not the "go for the burn" program. I've tried to learn just how far I can push them before I injure them again. 

If I'm coming onto trip or a big project like harvest, I'll start building up well in advance, make sure to warm up in the mornings and keep the naproxin handy. There are also positions I've learned not to sleep in, and I try not to sleep on the ground without a pad anymore. 

Also, nothing you can eat will help as much as stopping the nicotine, which is a neurotoxin. That's how tobacco-based pesticides work. The nicotine blocks the function of the insects' nervous system and paralyzes them.

Not telling you what to do, I'm just saying...


----------



## CvP (Jan 24, 2011)

I've heard massage can help relax the muscles, but it depends on how bad the damage is. Perhaps you need slight (or major) decompression. You can mimic the medieval torture device "the rack" by hanging by your arms and focus your attention to your hips making them really heavy. I'm reading right now that you might also need an anti inflammatory. Ginger or tumeric are both great for that. Start with the food and work your way into the exercise. Remember to rest periodically, but not permanently.


----------



## CvP (Jan 24, 2011)

P.S.
David's right about tobacco.


----------



## CrystalMeth (Jan 24, 2011)

yes massages deffinatly help and chiropractors help too and with the combo of both you can usually be feeling your best.. you can ususally get a free consultation with a chiropractor at alot of locations look stuff up for ones near you! and ummmm as far as food goes nothings really gonna help but a hot compress might relax it if you dont have a heating pad then try a hot towel. for 15 mins before having your finger streched or massaged. you could always go for relfexology on your hands as well which is all part of a hand massage


----------

